# Ammo prices



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I get emails daily on deals on ammo, Are surpliers looking to get the money now in the chance that hildabeasts gets in? I know they didn't do much for sales at the last price hike. I just ordered another 1k of 5.56. .30 per round, brass, fmj. Your thoughts.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I just ordered another 1k of 5.56. .30 per round, brass, fmj. Your thoughts.


That's probably a good price, it wasn't Wolf was it?

*Rancher*


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hilda or not California is 10% of the market. It's consumers are facing the following changes as of 12-31-16:

A license to buy ammo set to cost $25,
Required ammo purchases at FFL,
No mail order ammo unless to FFL, 
Fill a form and background check before license is issued,
No private transfer of ammo, you can at an FFL and they can charge for the service
And my personal favorite: Requirements, which are unknown, to be able to prove you legally boughtmammo (receipt) even if bought now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I buy ammo almost every week. The prices are stable for now. The only thing you can't get at the moment is 7.62X54R surplus corrosive in spam cans. There is still plenty of surplus non corrosive in tins. If you want any other caliber, now is the time to buy. If you want magazines or semi-auto rifles, now is the time to buy. Ammo will be available until they tax it heavily. Right now, mags and guns should be your focus.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still hard to find 22 lead on the shelves around here. 22 lr or and 7.62 x54r spam cans are overpriced but available via Internet. I agree now is a good time to buy. As said by many stack it high. Stack it deep. Stack it wide. Firearms, ammo and magazines. No telling what will occur with the up coming election. The market will be bat$hit crazy if the beast wins and many will have to make do with what they have.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I get emails daily on deals on ammo, Are surpliers looking to get the money now in the chance that hildabeasts gets in? I know they didn't do much for sales at the last price hike. I just ordered another 1k of 5.56. .30 per round, brass, fmj. Your thoughts.


What brand and where did you buy it from ?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen 22lr at Walmart on a fairly regular basis as of late. Been stocking up on whatever I can get my hands on. November should be real interesting.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> I've seen 22lr at Walmart on a fairly regular basis as of late. Been stocking up on whatever I can get my hands on. November should be real interesting.


Same here at Walmart. Every big box store around me has it on the shelf everyday.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder if it's the manufacture's being over stocked from increasing production after the last panic? Otherwise wouldn't they just keep it on hopes of another panic and double profits. 

I agree, your a fool if you don't take advantage of the current market while you can. Heard it several times last night at the local gun show.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know a lot of folks don't like it, but has done good by me in the past. PMC from targetsports. I just checked now and they're out of stock. I buy what I can when I can. Putting my daughter through college.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Wonder if it's the manufacture's being over stocked from increasing production after the last panic? Otherwise wouldn't they just keep it on hopes of another panic and double profits.
> 
> I agree, your a fool if you don't take advantage of the current market while you can. Heard it several times last night at the local gun show.


That could be a great plan if the manufacturer has the capital and is willing to risk prices falling.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

willing to risk prices falling. Maybe I haven't shopped lately, does the price of anything go down. They jack up the price then put it on sale and say,"look what a great deal we have for you". whether gas or groceries, the price of everything is going up. jmho.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> willing to risk prices falling. Maybe I haven't shopped lately, does the price of anything go down. They jack up the price then put it on sale and say,"look what a great deal we have for you". whether gas or groceries, the price of everything is going up. jmho.


That's ok if you're a consumer but a manufacturer usually can't afford or is unwilling to take the risk of just sitting on product in hopes the price will rise. Especially if restrictions could be placed on the product restricting it's sale


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> willing to risk prices falling. Maybe I haven't shopped lately, does the price of anything go down. They jack up the price then put it on sale and say,"look what a great deal we have for you". whether gas or groceries, the price of everything is going up. jmho.


Correction ...... except for those Valentine and Christmas sales when high demand items like jewelry, are 50-60% off. That is real and not a rel visual of price gouging all year cause ...... well ya know they wanta just break even for you!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've wondered about that, where I used to work, it was JIT. How do ammo makers deal with demand? They must have stock on hand I would think.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I've wondered about that, where I used to work, it was JIT. How do ammo makers deal with demand? They must have stock on hand I would think.


Just in time manufacturing was developed by the Japanese. I believe the ammo industry uses DFM or CFM.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I couldn't find a more recent link, but, BULK ammo supply - pallet ammo available in 50K or 100K Just FYI.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I couldn't find a more recent link, but, BULK ammo supply - pallet ammo available in 50K or 100K Just FYI.


Good Lord, that's alot of ammo. Talk about an instant stockpile.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ammo Seek...

In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys, look. there will be plenty of free ammo from the blue helmet guys later on. each should be carrying a few hundred, already in magazines.... heck pick up the rifle also


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Buy regularly in bulk if you can. Try 500 - 1000 quantities. I bid a lot on gunbroker until I get the price point I want. My target on 556 is 25 cents per round.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I can get any caliber at market price up the street at my shop right now. Times are good (with the one exception someone already mentioned which is 7.62x54r).

One suggestion:

Do a really good inventory of what you have now. Because...when was the last time you did that to see what you actually have? I was almost buying some more 5.56 when what I really NEEDED to keep all balanced was .40 S&W. 

If you are truly a prepper and you are worried about another ammo shortage or a run...you need to be stocking up on WHAT YOU NEED not just what you think will be banned.

Just one man's advice but I suggest bringing your stores into balance for what you need (get every caliber up to your minimum FIRST as if ALL ammo purchases will be curtailed).

AFTER that is done THEN go get what you want to build a little more on based on what you think they will go after first (5.56, 7.62x39, 9mm, etc etc).

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

25 cents per round! That's wicked low if you are getting brass. I've always veered away from gunbroker. I thought the gougers won the battles there...generally speaking. That's good info.



A Watchman said:


> Buy regularly in bulk if you can. Try 500 - 1000 quantities. I bid a lot on gunbroker until I get the price point I want. My target on 556 is 25 cents per round.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> 25 cents per round! That's wicked low if you are getting brass. I've always veered away from gunbroker. I thought the gougers won the battles there...generally speaking. That's good info.


It takes some effort to win bids at the right price. Like anything you get a system down. I have found some regular sellers who post a sell item with a true no reserve. They win some with the bidding process, and I lay low and steal an order occasionally.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been buying primers. I have enough components for a couple lifetimes of shooting.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

there is none on the shelves at Walmart here , they can't keep it stocked, the employees buy it up first .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Gander mountain posted a sign in there store limiting the purchase of 556. It was not there two days ago.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ammo cans at Sportsman Guide. buy one second half off.

Ammo Cans: Buy 1 Get One 1/2 Off!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> 25 cents per round! That's wicked low if you are getting brass. I've always veered away from gunbroker. I thought the gougers won the battles there...generally speaking. That's good info.


Hey *@Mosinator762x54r*, try Sportsman Supply on GB. I have had a few good hits there before. No reserve.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Ammo cans at Sportsman Guide. buy one second half off.
> 
> Ammo Cans: Buy 1 Get One 1/2 Off!


That's about what they cost here in LGS. It's not bad but nothing special.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> That's about what they cost here in LGS. It's not bad but nothing special.


The best deals I have found are at my local Army Navy Store.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had an internal battle in my mind for about an hour this morning and finally decided to shore up my .45 acp JHP inventory. I shoot what I carry and my S&W M&P .45 likes Federal Premium Hydro Shoks pretty well.

Bulk Defensive 45 ACP Ammo For Sale - 230 gr Hydra Shok JHP - Federal Premium Defense Ammunition In Stock - 1000 Rounds


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I put a 50 of these thru a 1911, a very old 1911, and liked the results. But I don't know the overall difference? 
Bulk Self Defense 45 ACP Ammo For Sale - 185 gr JHP - Federal Classic Personal Defense Ammunition In Stock - 1000 Rounds

Other then 230 vs 185



Slippy said:


> I had an internal battle in my mind for about an hour this morning and finally decided to shore up my .45 acp JHP inventory. I shoot what I carry and my S&W M&P .45 likes Federal Premium Hydro Shoks pretty well.
> 
> Bulk Defensive 45 ACP Ammo For Sale - 230 gr Hydra Shok JHP - Federal Premium Defense Ammunition In Stock - 1000 Rounds


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The wise have been buying for a while. I would think with such uncertainty staring in ones face that ammo and magazines and any firearm purchase that one has put off would be priorities about now. If Trump wins... Well you were going to buy it anyway. If the beast wins the Sandy Hook panic will look like small potatoes.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I had an internal battle in my mind for about an hour this morning and finally decided to shore up my .45 acp JHP inventory. I shoot what I carry and my S&W M&P .45 likes Federal Premium Hydro Shoks pretty well.
> 
> Bulk Defensive 45 ACP Ammo For Sale - 230 gr Hydra Shok JHP - Federal Premium Defense Ammunition In Stock - 1000 Rounds


Rarely do I CC my 1911's anymore, these days favoring a 9mm Glock. The beauty of 45ACP is that hardball does the job and does it well! Maybe not the best choice on the street in a 'polite society' but if SHTF ... it'll kill the zombies just fine.

My numbers are good across the board so I've been going above and beyond with .22LR this year. With a little one added to the family this year, I want to make sure I have more than enough to see her though many years of plinking in the future.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If things go South I will quickly run out of JHP, soft and hollow point in all of my platforms. I will, however, be able to stave off the hoards with FMJ for a very....very.....very long time.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Rarely do I CC my 1911's anymore, these days favoring a 9mm Glock. The beauty of 45ACP is that hardball does the job and does it well! Maybe not the best choice on the street in a 'polite society' but if SHTF ... it'll kill the zombies just fine.
> 
> My numbers are good across the board so I've been going above and beyond with .22LR this year. With a little one added to the family this year, I want to make sure I have more than enough to see her though many years of plinking in the future.


Yah, I'm with you on that. .45 FMJ is fine with me too. The .22lr is available and I'm buying it.

If the Dems win the White House and stack the Supreme Court, I could see ammo taking a significant spike in value.

Guns are useless without ammo, we all know that.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Buy it cheap,stack it deep! If nothing else than the ammo is my 401k.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you can't get .22lr your being hosed.


----------

